# Does Sandaime know Rasengan



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 9, 2006)

As we all know Sandaime Hokage knew all of Konoha's Jutsus, But does he know Rasengan It's just something that came up on my mind.So would do you think?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Apr 9, 2006)

*Yes. He knew how to sumon the death god, why not a rasengan?*


----------



## Absolute Zero (Apr 9, 2006)

Well, he doesn't know much of anything anymore...

But did he?  I'm thinking no.  Despite him supposedly knowing every jutsu in Konoha, I don't think he knew rasengan.  Didn't Jiriaya say that if Naruto learned it, he would be become "the third master" (IE behind Yondaime and Jiriaya)?


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 9, 2006)

Didn't Jiraiya say that he and Yondaime were the only ones who knew it, before he taught it to Naruto?

If Sandaime knew of the technique, and Jiraiya wasn't aware of this, I doubt any sort of flashback is going to show that he _did_ know it.

So perhaps not.


----------



## The Antithesis (Apr 9, 2006)

He probably doesn't. Most likely, him knowing "every Jutsu in Konoha" doesn't include Rasengan.


----------



## Crush Dance (Apr 9, 2006)

^ All the above posters are correct.


----------



## marchingtyrants (Apr 9, 2006)

he invented rasengan did he?


----------



## LazyShinobi (Apr 9, 2006)

That was yondaime.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 9, 2006)

marchingtyrants said:
			
		

> he invented rasengan did he?


nope that was Yondaime.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 9, 2006)

> Didn't Jiriaya say that if Naruto learned it, he would be become "the third master" (IE behind Yondaime and Jiriaya)?


Jiraiya hasn't been in Konaha back then, Didn't he leave the village  after Orochimaru did?


----------



## AznEnigma69 (Apr 9, 2006)

I don't believe so, i believe that he knew about it like tsunade but he doesn't know how to do rasengan eventhough he's call the professor of nin-ninjutsu. There only 3 person that knew how to do it and use it: yondaime, jiraiya and naruto. I believe that they can concentrating on raw chakra and raw power. Remember, when you learn it...you must maintain your charka ball without it explode and keep more chakra circulation in the orb. Plus, Saidaime isn't a type of person to use it, he have others nin-jutsu maybe better than rasengan.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 9, 2006)

So no he doesn't know Rasengan.


----------



## xshadowwolfx (Apr 9, 2006)

he has too he the professor and he learned the death god jutsu which was the 4th which i doubt the 4th sat down and taught the 3rd


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 9, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> So no he doesn't know Rasengan.


That can be debatable she was Drunk and she hasn't been in Konoha for the past 10 years or so.


----------



## The Antithesis (Apr 9, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> That can be debatable she was Drunk and she hasn't been in Konoha for the past 10 years or so.



Well, even if she _was_ drunk, she's not likely to make things up.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 9, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> That can be debatable she was Drunk and she hasn't been in Konoha for the past 10 years or so.



And Yondaime has been dead for over 15 years. 

There's nothing that points to Sarutobi knowing Rasengan. Sure he was the professor but he doesn't know every jutsu. You don't see him using Hiraishin either but we know he didn't have it. There's really nothing that shows he has Rasengan.


----------



## UchihaMikoto (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm sure he knew _what it was_, but not how to use it. Isn't there a certain type of chakra usage that needs time to be developed, and that's why it took Yondaime so long to develop it? I doubt Sarutobi would've wasted the time; he probably had plenty of close-range finishing attacks.


----------



## Monna (Apr 9, 2006)

Every jutsu in Konoha... I've always wondered if that was an exageration or not. Whould he actualy know the hidden clan techniques like Shintenshin no Jutsu (Mind-Body Switch), Kagemane no Jutsu (Shadow Imitation), Baika no Jutsu (Multi-size Technique), and Shikyaku no Jutsu (Four Leged Beast Style)? We know he definately dosn't know Kikaichuu no Jutsu (Destruction Insect Host) or jutsus that have to be preformed by having a Konoha bloodlimit like Sharingan or Byakyugan.

Oooo!! Sarutobi is the third Mangekyo Sharingan user!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 9, 2006)

...? 

No. Tsunade was drunk, but that in no way makes her statement invalid. Look at KN's pic. Trust me, if Sandaime knew it, I'm pretty certain she would've added Sarutobi-sensei to that list as well. She remembered the fact that Jiraiya and Yondaime had the jutsu, so she wouldn't forget her teacher knowing it. It should be case closed after reading Tsunade's statement, so it came as a bit of a shock to me when I saw that someone was honestly considering whether or not Sandaime knew Rasengan.

You might as well ask if he knew how to do Raikiri and/or Chidori too.

Three guys know(or knew) Rasengan: Yondaime Hokage, Jiraiya, Uzumaki Naruto. Tsunade confirmed it twice.

And what's with asking this question in present tense? He's dead.


----------



## HomerHT (Apr 9, 2006)

If Sandaime did know it, I think he would have tried to use it somewhere around page 19 in chapter 123. A rasengan to Oro's face may have been more effective than Death God.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 9, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> There's nothing that points to Sarutobi knowing Rasengan. Sure he was the professor but he doesn't know every jutsu. You don't see him using Hiraishin either but we know he didn't have it. There's really nothing that shows he has Rasengan.


Well he was learning Death God Summoning with Yondaime so IMO he would've learned more jutsus other than this I have nothing.


----------

